# 4x5 film processor tank Kickstarter



## dxqcanada (Jan 12, 2016)

SP-445: compact 4x5 film processing system.

I haven't been on APUG for a while and noticed a post on a new tank

Thought some of you might be interested ... I am, and I don't even have a 4x5 camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd be interested if they had 6- and 8-sheet versions.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 12, 2016)

They have had many requests for larger capacity ... it appears they are going to look into that after the first model is perfected.

Update 3: WOW! Thanks for your overwhelming support! · SP-445: compact 4x5 film processing system.


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 13, 2016)

'Taco' processing in 35mm tanks will be sufficent for me.


----------



## johnfreed0 (Oct 10, 2017)

How even is the development?   With PMK I have to use open 5X7 trays with a 4X5 in sheet each and the ancient lift and drop method to keep things even.  If I try tilting the tray for agitation I get swirls!


----------



## Jamesaz (Oct 10, 2017)

I have one of these. So far, I am very pleased with the results. I did some c-41 recently and the processing was fine. Did b/w (hp5/ Tmax dev 1:4) and was happy. Inversion agitation w/o surge marks. For me, it was worth the price but I don't do a huge volume and have plenty of time.


----------

